# Make your own grappling dummy!



## Nobody

Here are plans for making you own grappling dummy, i know this is usually not needed in Grappling, a partener is prefered.  This is so you can save money!  Yes i know there is a thread about this but did not see one about making them!

http://www.thelivingexample.com/eljefe.html

Found this through some other forum!  Not that there are actually other forums out there i swear!%-}  


:drinkbeer


----------



## Steel Tiger

Nobody said:


> Here are plans for making you own grappling dummy, i know this is usually not needed in Grappling, a partener is prefered. This is so you can save money! Yes i know there is a thread about this but did not see one about making them!
> 
> http://www.thelivingexample.com/eljefe.html
> 
> Found this through some other forum! Not that there are actually other forums out there i swear!%-}
> 
> 
> :drinkbeer


 
That is one of the most disturbing things I have seen in a while.  It may well make a useful grappling tool, but it was quite creepy.  I think I'll stick to wrestling with people instead of PVC extra-terrestrials.  

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Callandor

Thanks for the link. I was looking for just that!



Nobody said:


> Found this through some other forum!  Not that there are actually other forums out there i swear!


Cool, dude.


----------



## Sapper6

not intending to bash other ideas, but...

I'd rather do kata


----------



## Nobody

Steel Tiger said:
			
		

> That is one of the most disturbing things I have seen in a while. It may well make a useful grappling tool, but it was quite creepy. I think I'll stick to wrestling with people instead of PVC extra-terrestrials.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Yea, it is a little weird looking!  This does help get techniques or ideas you need to work out practiced.



			
				Callandor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. I was looking for just that!


Nice to know i could help! There are other place like you can find for building your own workout stuff so you don't spend a bunch on stuff.



			
				Sapper6 said:
			
		

> not intending to bash other ideas, but...
> 
> I'd rather do kata


Yesterday 09:42 PMThat is fine but some people like to practice with something to get something more out of there view of what to do,  any more i mainly do forms to.


----------



## Nobody

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/Grunt/grunt.html

There are thousands of site out there no that have build your own equipment.  I would mention another forum but that might be against toss.


----------



## Carol

Steel Tiger said:


> That is one of the most disturbing things I have seen in a while.  It may well make a useful grappling tool, but it was quite creepy.  I think I'll stick to wrestling with people instead of PVC extra-terrestrials.
> 
> Thanks anyway.



Wrap it in a Tuareg headscarf and pretend you're doing anti-terrorism training


----------



## Tez3

We had a couple made, one adult size, one kids size. They are very useful, honest! Good for doing things like suplexes and practising takedowns.
Takedowns - one person holds it up so the other can practice. This ensures that you learn not to land with your elbow/knee in the other chaps groin before you're doing it on real people lol! 
I had trouble with the speed needed to get a straight armbar on from mount so practiced on the dummy. I also learned to lean on the other persons chest and push myself up for the impetus to turn. ( hope that makes sense?)


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Very cool.  Thanks for the link!

AoG


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

It looks interesting. I do not think it will give to much work with application practice but I suppose it is better than practicing the technique with nothing. I once tried using a Maniquin from a department store to grapple with it worked out alright. I personally find using a heavy bag to be a great cheap practice dummy but to each their own.


----------



## Nobody

Like Wing Chungs Dummy it is for training the structure of the technique to get your weight into the person an to have that arm there to deal with an the one i made cost a lot less than that one.  Also, a lot less than a heavy bag to.  So, the point JadecloudAlchemist is to create something that is low priced you can easily fix an tear up.  I be poor.


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Wrap it in a Tuareg headscarf and pretend you're doing anti-terrorism training


 

Great Ideal


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

The training dummy that I made is very, very useful for extremely dangerous takedowns and grappling moves.  You can practice certain throws where you drop the dummy straight on it's head.  These are the types of things that you can practice with a dummy that you just cannot do with a live human.  So because of this dummy training can be beneficial.


----------



## Nobody

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The training dummy that I made is very, very useful for extremely dangerous takedowns and grappling moves. You can practice certain throws where you drop the dummy straight on it's head. These are the types of things that you can practice with a dummy that you just cannot do with a live human. So because of this dummy training can be beneficial.


 
Yes that is what i do to Brian practice things that could not be practiced with someone else.  The neck breaks an arm breaks!  One person i trained with made it to where the arms had more resistant feel in on direction than the other, not sure what he did.  It helped me get down a lot of ideas that was running through my head an no one wanted me to do on them an when i do a form i always think about what it relates to when ground fighting the principles that can be used in ground work as well.  Like in Taiji(yang) the control of elbow to knee is important an so is the ground fighting the same an the use of center control.


----------



## MWMD

I just built my own. Here's pictures and details...
http://mattwilsonmd.blogspot.com/2008/11/lamont-you-big-dummy.html

It was useful getting idea from the other DIY'ers. Thanks!


----------

